# Georgia who do we get? Coaching...



## SuperSport (Sep 3, 2011)

Alot of people are calling for Mark Richt to be fired and I'm not saying its a bad thing because well you know why. I Love Mark Richt, think he is a great guy a great Christian guy. Off field one of the best there is, but on the field he hasn't done anything for or with Georgia in awhile. Even with a team that should of been undefeated with Moreno and Stafford we still lost 2 games. Another knock against him is that he keeps that stupid idiot Mike Bobo. (why I don't know)

But besides all the good or bad points to Mark Richt, "IF" Georgia does fire Mark Richt, who do you think we will get to replace him?
Just wondering who ya'll think can or will come in and replace him and turn us into a powerhouse that is in a fight for a National Championship every few years?

But imo we have to FIRE Bobo, hands down the worse I have ever seen! Terrible!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 3, 2011)

Bobo doesn't block, tackle or catch...UGA's offense started the game with penalties, blown assignments and drops...not sure that is Bobo's fault.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 3, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Bobo doesn't block, tackle or catch...UGA's offense started the game with penalties, blown assignments and drops...not sure that is Bobo's fault.



No he doesn't...... but anyone that watches UGA knows that Bobo is not a very good OC and has needed to be gone for quite some time now.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2011)

I say keep Richt and clean house of all those other so-called coaches. Bobo is too predictable. Get rid of those pee-wee league coaches! This is Georgia! I know we can get better position coaches.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 3, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Bobo doesn't block, tackle or catch...UGA's offense started the game with penalties, blown assignments and drops...not sure that is Bobo's fault.



I didn't say that it was ALL Bobo's fault, but ALOT of it was and is his fault! 
The coaching is UGA's biggest problem, we don't execute, we're not condition, and we play with no heart but Mike Bobo's calls has to be some of the most idiotic calls ever. Having watched him as our OC since 2006 I've seen way to many stupid calls. He is awful!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 3, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> No he doesn't...... but anyone that watches UGA knows that Bobo is not a very good OC and has needed to be gone for quite some time now.



Thank You!!!


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 3, 2011)

Boo Boo needs to go!


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 3, 2011)

Maybe ya'll are right, won't argue that...but the dawgs just have not seemed mentally prepared in a _LONG_  time.
I took the dawgs tonight, probably more out of some sense of loyalty than critical thought.
I was expecting to see a much improved defense, and at times the d played very well, but at critical points the coverages seemed too deep, no line penetration and didn't seem to get off of blocks very well.
The offense did not help.
I thought the dawgs would use their size to advantage, dink and dunk passes and power running to control the clock and keep Moore and co. on the bench...guess that's why I'm not a coach.


----------



## chadair (Sep 3, 2011)

usually good head coaches have problems keepin a good staff together. Since Richt has been the dog's head coach, how many of his assistants have gotten head coachin jobs?? To me that says a lot of what UGA's problems are, but if yall dont think it starts at the top, yall are blinded by the same loyality that Richt is!!

and Samuels gets the start at runningback????   and yall still dont see a problem with the big cheese?? Mark Richt SUCKS!!  And I aint even a fan of UGA


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2011)

chadair said:


> Mark Richt SUCKS!!  And I aint even a fan of UGA



What? You swear you're not? My God I'm shocked!


----------



## GaTigerFan (Sep 3, 2011)

I think Richt and his entire staff deserves a chance to see if they can make the dream team into a champion.  Two questions though...
1) The uniform... was that a once and done thing?
2) what does GATA mean?


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 3, 2011)

GaTigerFan said:


> I think Richt and his entire staff deserves a chance to see if they can make the dream team into a champion.  Two questions though...
> 1) The uniform... was that a once and done thing?
> 2) what does GATA mean?



GATA= Georgia Tanks Annually




 just kidding


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 3, 2011)

GaTigerFan said:


> I think Richt and his entire staff deserves a chance to see if they can make the dream team into a champion.  Two questions though...
> 1) The uniform... was that a once and done thing?
> 2) what does GATA mean?



The unis were a Nike thing and thank God they are done. Those things looked like crap, worse than our play if you ask me. Gata means Get After Their (donkeys) so to speak.


----------



## Murphy (Sep 4, 2011)

Gruden.......


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 4, 2011)

This is a good question. Who are the up and coming Coordinators that will be available??? Is there a future "Chizik" in the bunch??
Maybe Richt will end up in Oxford, I'm sorry to say Ole Miss is not the best of places to be coaching (limited talent, lower salaries, forgotten winning tradition)  but we are in the SEC and can get in the spotlight quickly with some wins. The Rebs will be looking for another Nutt, an established Head Coach that has been a winner but fallen on hard times.


----------



## gaspur1 (Sep 4, 2011)

I wish Danny Ford was at Ga. to just get the team focused and ready to play each week , I know he is not polished enough for most of the "yuppies" and chews but he can beat you . He learned the Ala. way . The players  wouldn't be breathless and cramping up on so many plays. Richt could hire him at a  reasonable rate , I would think.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 4, 2011)

Danny would bring the Triple Option back......you got to have some "Beef" to do that.


----------



## Ace1313 (Sep 4, 2011)

The man on the other sideline last night should be as far as GA should go for a future HC. Been saying that to my friends the last two years. 

Peterson is the future give him the sun, moon, and stars to get him.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 4, 2011)

This should be your next coach if something happens and Richt is let go.

This guy was named the Paul “Bear” Bryant Coach of the Year for the second time in four years 
- making him the first two-time winner since the award was introduced in 1986.






If LSU had to replace Les Miles I wouldn't mind having him. Read the  article and find out why.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 4, 2011)

Last night was his job interview.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 4, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> Last night was his job interview.



Hey Samurai, I've been meaning to ask you....





































you ever going to man up and get in on the USCe-UGA avatar bet???


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 4, 2011)

Peterson has said before that he probably would not move.
He has a special needs child, and does not think a move would be good for the kid.


----------



## fatboy84 (Sep 4, 2011)

Ace1313 said:


> The man on the other sideline last night should be as far as GA should go for a future HC. Been saying that to my friends the last two years.
> 
> Peterson is the future give him the sun, moon, and stars to get him.





Les Miles said:


> This should be your next coach if something happens and Richt is let go.
> 
> This guy was named the Paul “Bear” Bryant Coach of the Year for the second time in four years
> - making him the first two-time winner since the award was introduced in 1986.
> ...





X2

After seeing how well prepared and disciplined Boise was last night, I am now a big fan of Petersen.


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Sep 4, 2011)

Well for what its worth, as a Ga. fan Coach Richt has my full support. It's only the first game of the year, yes I know the past two years has been rough but I believe he still is the man for the job. Who else are you going to get that has a record like Coach Richt. If I remember correctly Coach Dooley had some years he struggled too.               GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## THUNDER CHICKEN (Sep 4, 2011)

Terri bowden !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weagle (Sep 4, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> The unis were a Nike thing and thank God they are done. Those things looked like crap, worse than our play if you ask me.



UGA kick return team?


----------



## specrider (Sep 4, 2011)

Go after Peterson or Patterson. Some say Smart but not sure he as the experience. Richt has lost any edge he had and him leaving is inevitable. He's made such poor decisions choosing his staff over the years and they all seem incapable of learning.

Finish the year and start the search for a real coach


----------



## kingdawg (Sep 4, 2011)

Big Buck Hunter said:


> Well for what its worth, as a Ga. fan Coach Richt has my full support. It's only the first game of the year, yes I know the past two years has been rough but I believe he still is the man for the job. Who else are you going to get that has a record like Coach Richt. If I remember correctly Coach Dooley had some years he struggled too.               GO DAWGS!!!!



I agree with you as for supporting CMR, but if the dogs lose 3 or more games and one of them is to the rookie coach at Florida I think he'll be let go at the end of the season and rightly so...As for a new coach I haven't took the time to read up on him and will probably get some flack but Skip Holtz seems to produce some winning teams. Go Dawgs whip up on them cocks.


----------



## Mike81 (Sep 4, 2011)

Kirby Smart?


----------



## centerc (Sep 4, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Peterson has said before that he probably would not move.
> He has a special needs child, and does not think a move would be good for the kid.



Why would a top notch Coach want to Go to UGA?


----------



## ACguy (Sep 4, 2011)

Right now it would be hard to find a good replacement for CMR but if they let CMR run the program into the ground then it will be harder. UGA has money to steal someone HC . After  over paying  Grantham last year they may take a big hit if they fired the hole staff but they should still be able to find someone better then Richt.


----------



## specrider (Sep 4, 2011)

centerc said:


> Why would a top notch Coach want to Go to UGA?



Because it's a top notch job. Great money, great recruiting and a chance to compete in the best conference in the country and continually one of the very top profitable programs in the country


----------



## centerc (Sep 4, 2011)

specrider said:


> Because it's a top notch job. Great money, great recruiting and a chance to compete in the best conference in the country.



It was a great job, but too many teams have already got too far ahead .Texas Am will take their place as one of the top teams  in the sec and UGA will continue to slide to the Miss st/ Kentucky also ran spots that can beat the good teams every few years but not on a regular basis.


----------



## magnum62 (Sep 4, 2011)

I can't believe that Coach Richt is getting thrown under the bus so quickly. In my limited opinion, in the last decade, he has been one of the best coaches in the country. Want to see bad coaches? Look at the ACC.. I'm a Ga transplant, and love to watch SEC football, and root for the Dawgs,  but the loyalty of the fan base has a "what have you done for me lately" attitude that is a little disheartening. Ga plays in the BEST conference in the nation, where the competition is tops,  and they stay competitive.  (again I say look at the ACC).  You want to see Ga in a tailspin... go ahead get rid  of Richt..


----------



## Resica (Sep 4, 2011)

Tressel's available.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 4, 2011)

Resica said:


> Tressel's available.



Why not take him! lol 
Heck it worked for Auburn paying the players why not us lol j/k


BTW I see everyone hates the New Nike uniforms but I didn't hate them as much as I hated seeing us play that bad! imo


----------



## specrider (Sep 4, 2011)

magnum62 said:


> I can't believe that Coach Richt is getting thrown under the bus so quickly. In my limited opinion, in the last decade, he has been one of the best coaches in the country. Want to see bad coaches? Look at the ACC.. I'm a Ga transplant, and love to watch SEC football, and root for the Dawgs,  but the loyalty of the fan base has a "what have you done for me lately" attitude that is a little disheartening. Ga plays in the BEST conference in the nation, where the competition is tops,  and they stay competitive.  (again I say look at the ACC).  You want to see Ga in a tailspin... go ahead get rid  of Richt..



UGA has not been competitive in the SEC in quite some time. People calling for change are not basing that opinion on one game. UGA has been in a tailspin under Richt for the last 3 years and has been getting worse. It's not unloyal to want the best coach for your team


----------



## specrider (Sep 4, 2011)

centerc said:


> It was a great job, but too many teams have already got too far ahead .Texas Am will take their place as one of the top teams  in the sec and UGA will continue to slide to the Miss st/ Kentucky also ran spots that can beat the good teams every few years but not on a regular basis.



Just takes the right guy to turn it around. Saban at Alabama is a good example. All UGA has to do is pull out the checkbook. It's one of the most profitable programs in the country. Richt isn't capable and word around town from people in the know that Richt is leaving after this season regardless


----------



## Beartrkkr (Sep 4, 2011)

weagle said:


> UGA kick return team?




Almost....



Here they are


----------



## ribber (Sep 5, 2011)

magnum62 said:


> I can't believe that Coach Richt is getting thrown under the bus so quickly. In my limited opinion, in the last decade, he has been one of the best coaches in the country. Want to see bad coaches? Look at the ACC.. I'm a Ga transplant, and love to watch SEC football, and root for the Dawgs,  but the loyalty of the fan base has a "what have you done for me lately" attitude that is a little disheartening. Ga plays in the BEST conference in the nation, where the competition is tops,  and they stay competitive.  (again I say look at the ACC).  You want to see Ga in a tailspin... go ahead get rid  of Richt..


uga has a top 5 or 10 recruiting class evry year. they have one of the largest fan bases in the southeast,even the nation. they've got a ton of money and revenue. big time talent,unlimited resources,state of the art facilities and we are an average team(at best). richt has every thing he needs to put a winner on the field but he's going backwards.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 5, 2011)

As some have said Peterson have said he won't move, if that is the case who would you go after?


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 5, 2011)

Mike Leach !  He knows how to win !!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 5, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Mike Leach !  He knows how to win !!!



He is actually a very good coach. A little abrasive at times, but if he would have had a defense to match his offense out at T. Tech they would have been hard to handle.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Sep 5, 2011)

SuperSport said:


> As some have said Peterson have said he won't move, if that is the case who would you go after?



As I've said, if Richt is gone after this year, I want to throw the moon at Gruden.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 5, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> As I've said, if Richt is gone after this year, I want to throw the moon at Gruden.



I don't think Gruden wants to coach at the college level. Miami offered the moon  and he wanted no part of it. He would be a good one though.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Sep 5, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> I don't think Gruden wants to coach at the college level. Miami offered the moon  and he wanted no part of it. He would be a good one though.



I wonder if he knew what was coming at "the U"...

I know it's a stretch, but that's my wish, should Richt get the boot.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 5, 2011)

I'd hate to see the Miss St. coach at uga. He's another good one !


----------



## slbdawg (Sep 5, 2011)

Be careful what you wish for, could end up with a guy who really tanks and worse runs the program to probation. Georgia won a championship 31 years ago and people still talk about it as if it were yesterday, demanding the next one. Richt is a high character guy who can win. If they fire him they could get a lane kiffin or worse, if thats possible. I agree though, Peterson is a good coach, and boise was a better team. They also had 18 returning starters.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 5, 2011)

I would not like to see Gruden or Bill Cowher at UGA.  Those are no nonsense proven guys that could do a lot of damage.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 5, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> I'd hate to see the Miss St. coach at uga. He's another good one !



Well just remember this McGarity and Mullen are said to be very very close friends from their days at UF. Who knows what is gonna happen, but if this season tanks as it very well could McGarity won't sit back and do nothing.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 5, 2011)

Mullen might be a good choice, but i don't know why you guys are so dead set against Dooley


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 5, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Mullen might be a good choice, but i don't know why you guys are so dead set against Dooley



I wouldn't be!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 5, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> As I've said, if Richt is gone after this year, I want to throw the moon at Gruden.



Oh I don't think I can handle Gruden, its all I can do to listen to him on MNF!



slbdawg said:


> Be careful what you wish for, could end up with a guy who really tanks and worse runs the program to probation. Georgia won a championship 31 years ago and people still talk about it as if it were yesterday, demanding the next one. Richt is a high character guy who can win. If they fire him they could get a lane kiffin or worse, if thats possible. I agree though, Peterson is a good coach, and boise was a better team. They also had 18 returning starters.




I kinda like what Kiffin did! Oh wait thats because I'm not a Tenn fan sorry!


----------



## Bullpup969 (Sep 5, 2011)

We should get Bill Parcells.  I think he would be a good one.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 5, 2011)

Kevin Sumlin from Houston, 
Mike Gundy from Oklahoma State
Chris Ault from Nevada, 
Gary Pinkel from Missouri

Any of them names seem appealing?
Just some names that are out there that are kinda under the radar so to speak.
I know Dooley from Tenn or Mullen from Miss St, but just looking at these other people as well. 
Just "IF" Mark Richt gets the boot.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 6, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Mullen might be a good choice, but i don't know why you guys are so dead set against Dooley



What has Dooley done?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 6, 2011)

GaTigerFan said:


> I think Richt and his entire staff deserves a chance to see if they can make the dream team into a champion.  Two questions though...



seriously?

The dream team really isn't any "dreamier" than any of Richt's recruiting classes.  He's been in or near the top 10 for over a decade now.

You bought into the marketing just like those poor players did.  Now the coach that sold them on that joke is going to be gone at the end of the year.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 6, 2011)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> This is a good question. Who are the up and coming Coordinators that will be available??? Is there a future "Chizik" in the bunch??



Chizik got hand-delivered a $180,000 Heisman Trophy winner and rode him to a MNC.

And then he almost lost to Utah State.  

Give me a break.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Sep 6, 2011)

Stoops????

Would one of them come to UGA?


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 6, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> seriously?
> 
> The dream team really isn't any "dreamier" than any of Richt's recruiting classes.  He's been in or near the top 10 for over a decade now.
> 
> You bought into the marketing just like those poor players did.  Now the coach that sold them on that joke is going to be gone at the end of the year.



I agree.  I think they are truly a very good class.  But what does it really matter?  over the last 10 years the only program to recruit better than us was USC.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 6, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Chizik got hand-delivered a $180,000 Heisman Trophy winner and rode him to a MNC.
> 
> And then he almost lost to Utah State.
> 
> Give me a break.



This.  When Gus Malzahn becomes a head coach people are going to see that Gene Chizik is probably just a fair to middling head coach.


----------



## chadair (Sep 6, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Chizik got hand-delivered a $180,000 Heisman Trophy winner and rode him to a MNC.
> 
> And then he almost lost to Utah State.
> 
> Give me a break.



Chizik did so well at Iowa State to deserve the Auburn job


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 6, 2011)

What the mutts need is a Erk Russell type coach !


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> What has Dooley done?



He's building UT in a tough conference under extreme difficulties, I like his attitude, discipline and so far his organization.
Richt had no HC experience, Dooley does.
Now, having said that, Patterson may be the best fit...Defense first, but I don't think he's moving anytime soon.
But to answer your question, not much yet, same with Richt when you guys signed him.


----------



## fredw (Sep 6, 2011)

Tressel is available.  Winning coach, questionable values.  










Now before you jump on me......would some be willing to take him over Coach Richt?


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 6, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> He's building UT in a tough conference under extreme difficulties, I like his attitude, discipline and so far his organization.
> Richt had no HC experience, Dooley does.
> Now, having said that, Patterson may be the best fit...Defense first, but I don't think he's moving anytime soon.
> But to answer your question, not much yet, same with Richt when you guys signed him.



I agree.  Patterson is my personal first choice.  But I realize that isn't going to happen.  Why would he do it?

I just don't understand all the hype surrounding what Dooley is supposedly doing at Tennessee.  I just don't see any evidence to support it.  he may in time.  But so far it is just a popular myth.

I also don't think that we are going to be in any position to go after anyone that is proven.  Patterson is my choice but it aint gonna happen.  Ditto Petersen, or any other proven head coach.

I hate it but I think we will be forced to go after a first time head coach.  When you dig yourself a hole like we have, that's what you are forced to do.  And I hate to say it but I bet it ends up being Kirby Smart.  I personally am not in love with the idea but there is a big push for it.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 6, 2011)

I think yall should go after an ex Florida coach.  Spurrier, Meyer, Zook, all those guys have proven they can win national championships....

Chan Gailey will probably be available, now before you think I'm crazy, think about the fact that he already has experience making UGA win and he hasn't even coached there yet!


----------



## chadair (Sep 6, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I think yall should go after an ex Florida coach.  Spurrier, Meyer, Zook, all those guys have proven they can win national championships....
> 
> Chan Gailey will probably be available, now before you think I'm crazy, think about the fact that he already has experience making UGA win and he hasn't even coached there yet!





proven national champ 


no more post like this please Nitram  i just spit half my copenhagen out when I seen u put zook in the same sentence as the Ol Ball Coach and Meyer


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 6, 2011)

chadair said:


> proven national champ
> 
> 
> no more post like this please Nitram  i just spit half my copenhagen out when I seen u put zook in the same sentence as the Ol Ball Coach and Meyer



  Well Urban won his first one with Zook's players right??


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 6, 2011)

chadair said:


> proven national champ
> 
> 
> no more post like this please Nitram  i just spit half my copenhagen out when I seen u put zook in the same sentence as the Ol Ball Coach and Cryer



fixed it


----------



## chadair (Sep 6, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Well Urban won his first one with Zook's players right??


yes he did. so u shoulda put coach A and B!! 


SuperSport said:


> fixed it



thanks buddy!!  Urban should fit in just fine with the dog fans then


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 6, 2011)

chadair said:


> yes he did. so u shoulda put coach A and B!!
> 
> 
> thanks buddy!!  Urban should fit in just fine with the dog fans then



I think Zook would be better, he would be the first coach at UGA that's actually made Florida look bad.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 6, 2011)

chadair said:


> thanks buddy!!  Urban should fit in just fine with the dog fans then



We don't want him! Or well I don't anyways! The picture I get of that man every time I see him is, when we stormed the field a few years back, remember when we beat ya'll (shouldn't be hard to remember that "one") lol
but him on the sideline with his arms like "what just happen"?
Just don't like him, wasn't a fan of him at Utah, either! Just some people I dislike from the beginning, like you! j/k j/k


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 6, 2011)

Coaches I would be excited to get: Chris Petersen, Gary Patterson, Dan Mullin

Coaches I think might succeed: Mike Leach, Kirby Smart, Charlie Strong

Yall got to stop with the excuses for Richt.  He is the head coach.  Nearly all of this is on him.


----------



## Jranger (Sep 6, 2011)

Urban Meyer might be available in the near future...


----------



## bnew17 (Sep 6, 2011)

Quickbeam said:


> Coaches I would be excited to get: Chris Petersen, Gary Patterson, Dan Mullin
> 
> Coaches I think might succeed: Mike Leach, Kirby Smart, Charlie Strong
> 
> Yall got to stop with the excuses for Richt.  He is the head coach.  Nearly all of this is on him.



I disagree with some of what you have said. Yes Richt, is PART of the problem,,,but the majority? no way. The majority falls on the players inability to execute.


----------



## Big Doe Down (Sep 6, 2011)

THUNDER CHICKEN said:


> Terri bowden !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chadair (Sep 6, 2011)

bnew17 said:


> I disagree with some of what you have said. Yes Richt, is PART of the problem,,,but the majority? no way. The majority falls on the players inability to execute.



and that doesnt lie on Richt and staffs shoulders??

Spurrier said it right many years ago when he said UGA signs good football players, he just doesnt know what happens to em when they get to UGA


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 6, 2011)

Ray Goff,,, Jim Donnan?????

Jim Donnan may not be available.

I hear that Mike Dubose would like another shot at big time football.


----------



## bkl021475 (Sep 6, 2011)

chadair said:


> and that doesnt lie on Richt and staffs shoulders??
> 
> Spurrier said it right many years ago when he said UGA signs good football players, he just doesnt know what happens to em when they get to UGA



LOL, I remember that! 

Really though, who's fault is it when you're players don't play hard? You can only blame it on the coaching staff for not having them ready to play, play with energy, play to win all game long!! This team and staff already looks like a bunch of quitters to me, good luck to em the rest of this season.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 6, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Chizik got hand-delivered a $180,000 Heisman Trophy winner and rode him to a MNC.
> 
> And then he almost lost to Utah State.
> 
> Give me a break.



all of that stuff is irrelevant after taking a good look at your av.


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 6, 2011)

bnew17 said:


> I disagree with some of what you have said. Yes Richt, is PART of the problem,,,but the majority? no way. The majority falls on the players inability to execute.



Did Richt recruit those players?  Or did he hire staff that recruited those players?  Did he choose the staff that is supposed to train the players to execute?  Yes.  Yes.  And Yes.  It's not like we're a pro team with a cheap owner who's payroll is half of the other teams.  Richt made this bed.  Now UGA is sleeping in it.  Any way you slice it, the blame is ultimately with Richt.


----------



## Grand Slam (Sep 6, 2011)

Skip Holtz if he'd leave USF.


----------



## bnew17 (Sep 6, 2011)

chadair said:


> and that doesnt lie on Richt and staffs shoulders??
> 
> Spurrier said it right many years ago when he said UGA signs good football players, he just doesnt know what happens to em when they get to UGA



Dont buy it. I didnt say Richt wasnt partially at fault. I believe he is part of the problem. I just said the players are more at fault. You can lead a horse to water , but ya cant make him drink. Players change when the bright lights hit them. Washaun ealey for example. One of the top RB's in the nation in high school. Gets to Ga and cant perform. Which largely affected the outcome of many games. Ive played sports at a high level and yes coaching does play a part in things but when its said and done, if the players dont perform then you dont win. 

I would get rid of Bobo before Richt. 

And what has spurrier done lately


----------



## bonaireboy (Sep 6, 2011)

funny thing would be if CMR gets fired during the season and Bobo takes over mid season, turns it around and gets the job..

I would be suprised if a proven coach would take the job.


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 6, 2011)

bnew17 said:


> Dont buy it. I didnt say Richt wasnt partially at fault. I believe he is part of the problem. I just said the players are more at fault. You can lead a horse to water , but ya cant make him drink. Players change when the bright lights hit them. Washaun ealey for example. One of the top RB's in the nation in high school. Gets to Ga and cant perform. Which largely affected the outcome of many games. Ive played sports at a high level and yes coaching does play a part in things but when its said and done, if the players dont perform then you dont win.
> 
> I would get rid of Bobo before Richt.
> 
> And what has spurrier done lately



The argument would make sense if coaches were randomly assigned players to their team without any say-so in the matter.  The fact is, the coaches choose who they do or dont recruit.  Therefore, if the players aren't performing, the blame still lies with the coach.


----------



## fatboy84 (Sep 6, 2011)

bnew17 said:


> Dont buy it. I didnt say Richt wasnt partially at fault. I believe he is part of the problem. I just said the players are more at fault. You can lead a horse to water , but ya cant make him drink. Players change when the bright lights hit them. Washaun ealey for example. One of the top RB's in the nation in high school. Gets to Ga and cant perform. Which largely affected the outcome of many games. Ive played sports at a high level and yes coaching does play a part in things but when its said and done, if the players dont perform then you dont win.
> 
> I would get rid of Bobo before Richt.
> 
> And what has spurrier done lately



While I do agree Bobo should be removed from calling plays before Richt is gone, that should have already happened.

When a player is not put into position to make the play you have to look at coaching.

UGA was in a zone on the first TD pass from or inside the 20.

UGA did not take advantage of running Orson Charles in the seems of the zone taking on a freshman safety.  When they finally did they moved the ball and then Bobo went away from it, we ended up running straight ahead on 3rd and 1 and then 4th and 1 and got stuffed.

Running draws on 3 and 15 when they haven't worked in multiple years.

Just a couple of things I noticed from being at the game.

So yes, those examples fall on Bobo and Grantham, who were hired by Richt and should take direction from Richt.

Bottom line was Boise was a better coached and more disciplined team Saturday night because they have been coached up.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 6, 2011)

bonaireboy said:


> funny thing would be if CMR gets fired during the season and Bobo takes over mid season, turns it around and gets the job..
> 
> I would be suprised if a proven coach would take the job.



You just scared the crap at of every Dawg fan there is!


----------



## Bamafan4life (Sep 6, 2011)

how does richt got all you georgia fans brainwashed? hes a good guy but horrible coach. when you cant run a set of downs without a penaltity its the coaches fault, when your out of breath the second quarter its the coaches fault. ive been saying he needs to be gone for atleast two seasons now. you have the state of georgia. and he cant recruit it to what he should. if you can get most of the top athletes out of this state you will have a power house theres no reason not to.


----------



## bnew17 (Sep 6, 2011)

Bamafan4life said:


> how does richt got all you georgia fans brainwashed? hes a good guy but horrible coach. when you cant run a set of downs without a penaltity its the coaches fault, when your out of breath the second quarter its the coaches fault. ive been saying he needs to be gone for atleast two seasons now. you have the state of georgia. and he cant recruit it to what he should. if you can get most of the top athletes out of this state you will have a power house theres no reason not to.



i wouldnt go as far as to say he is a "horrible " coach. Look at his record. That aint "horrible" . A change of scenery may be what he and the program needs though.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 6, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Chizik got hand-delivered a $180,000 Heisman Trophy winner and rode him to a MNC.
> 
> And then he almost lost to Utah State.
> 
> Give me a break.




You should not judge Chizik by one game.  The guy totally turned our team around in 2009 from a major disaster that was 2008.   

He has done a great job.  Remember that you guys almost lost to a div 2 team two years ago.   Chizik may have gotten Cam last year but he has great results with the talent he inherited and has recruited well.

Chizik and Richt should not even be in the same sentence together.


----------



## Destin Gator (Sep 6, 2011)

UGA fans keep calling for BoBo's head, but has the 3rd or 4th highest paid DC in college football! Your offense score 28 points and your DC blitzed 1 time the entire night, which resulted in a interception. To me your DC is a joke, he was nothing but a defensive line coach before this gig. Can anyone name a game that UGA has won because of this guy? Here are a couple of teams UGA has lost to since he has been there, UCF, and Colorado!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 6, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> You should not judge Chizik by one game.  The guy totally turned our team around in 2009 from a major disaster that was 2008.
> 
> He has done a great job.  Remember that you guys almost lost to a div 2 team two years ago.   Chizik may have gotten Cam last year but he has great results with the talent he inherited and has recruited well.
> 
> Chizik and Richt should not even be in the same sentence together.




Turned it around yes, but it had more to do with Cam Newton did it did with Chizik. Lets be honest now, without Cam Newton Auburn would not of went undefeated and wouldn't of won a NC. Auburn should thank Urban Meyer more than Gene Chizik!
And we will see what Chizik can do in the next few years, I will give him credit, he won a NC with a as bad as I hate to say it a Great QB, but without him see what he does.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 6, 2011)

Cam Newton was not at Auburn in 2009 when Gene turned our team around.  He came in 2010.  And I am sure we would not have been undefeated in 2010 without him.  What team would have been able to go undefeated without its best player?  Stupid argument.  I never quite understood that argument.

Ask Mark Richt about Cam Newton.  He recruited him.  Said he would NEVER play QB but would make a good Tight End.  

Evaluating talent is one of Chiziks strong suit.  He is also a very good recruiter and hired a great staff.   He has not made any mistakes what so ever and his team is behind him fully

Richt, not so much.  He has had more talent than any other coach in the SEC over the past 10 years with nothing to show for it.  That is the difference.   He wastes talent.  Atleast our coaches, including Chizik, takes advantage of the talent when we get them.  More undefeated seasons in the past decade than anyone and with less talent.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 6, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Cam Newton was not at Auburn in 2009 when Gene turned our team around.  He came in 2010.  And I am sure we would not have been undefeated in 2010 without him.  What team would have been able to go undefeated without its best player?  Stupid argument.  I never quite understood that argument.
> 
> Ask Mark Richt about Cam Newton.  He recruited him.  Said he would NEVER play QB but would make a good Tight End.
> 
> ...



Can you show me that link? I would like to read it. The only thing I have ever read or seen was where Mark Richt said about Cam Newton

On recruiting Newton as a high school player: “I remember him. He was a very talented guy, a guy that we did look at. We actually had him pegged as more of a tight end prospect. A lot of it had to do with what we like to do offensively,  more of a fit [issue] than any disrespect to his ability to play quarterback. He’s proven to be pretty darn good, though.”

Which you don't know if he would of been a better TE than a QB.
Heck look at Tebow, I still think he could be more of a weapon as a TE or some type of RB but I guess thats all imo...


But I would like to read that article...


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 6, 2011)

SuperSport said:


> Can you show me that link? I would like to read it. The only thing I have ever read or seen was where Mark Richt said about Cam Newton
> 
> On recruiting Newton as a high school player: “I remember him. He was a very talented guy, a guy that we did look at. We actually had him pegged as more of a tight end prospect. A lot of it had to do with what we like to do offensively,  more of a fit [issue] than any disrespect to his ability to play quarterback. He’s proven to be pretty darn good, though.”
> 
> ...




It was live on ESPN when we played UGA last year.  He was laughing at the fact that he never thought Cam would be a QB.   Take what you posted and you can draw your own conclusions. 

Point is.  Richt has the talent every year and fails.   Badly.  The last three years he has had plenty of NFL talent and had been going downhill like a bobsled.   Surely you are not so short sided you cant see that.   

Chizik and Auburn will take some hits this year but make no mistake, we will be compete for a SEC title in the next two year or both.  And we will not lose to our main rival every year either.    

If Chizik lost to Bama like Richt has to Florida, he would have already been fired.   No matter what.    He has been owned..  Now he is getting owned OOC by Colorado, UCF, Boise smurfs, who is next?   

Everytime UGA loses a game, the talk comes out.  It is not good for the moral of the team.  At times, a team can rally behind it.  But you guys have not done that.  Your team had to figure Mark was fighting for his life in the bowl game last year but. .  .  .   Got spanked again

For the moral of the program, he should just quit or they should just fire him.  Enough is enough.   Half the posts on most of the UGA boards are about him..


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 6, 2011)

Destin Gator said:


> UGA fans keep calling for BoBo's head, but has the 3rd or 4th highest paid DC in college football! Your offense score 28 points and your DC blitzed 1 time the entire night, which resulted in a interception. To me your DC is a joke, he was nothing but a defensive line coach before this gig. Can anyone name a game that UGA has won because of this guy? Here are a couple of teams UGA has lost to since he has been there, UCF, and Colorado!



You might be right but explain how it is Grantham's fault that we couldn't find the end zone against Central Florida.  They scored a total of 10 points bye the bye.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 6, 2011)

Grantham has barely had time to recruit for his 3-4.  It is not a easy defense to switch too.   It takes time.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 6, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Grantham has barely had time to recruit for his 3-4.  It is not a easy defense to switch too.   It takes time.



I agree.  Grantham has been at UGA for one season and one game.  As you said, it takes a while to recruit for the 3-4.  I'm not saying he's doing a jam up job but to me Bobo and Richt should catch more of the fire because their is quite a history of them screwing up, mismanaging talent, making bad in game decisions etc.  Grantham may end up being a bust of a DC but it's too early to say that.  It is not too early to have a good handle on what kind of job Richt and Bobo have done.


----------



## centerc (Sep 6, 2011)

B  v g


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 6, 2011)

centerc said:


> B  v g



Did you not see his record at Ga Southern...... next option....


----------



## chadair (Sep 6, 2011)

bnew17 said:


> Dont buy it. I didnt say Richt wasnt partially at fault. I believe he is part of the problem. I just said the players are more at fault. You can lead a horse to water , but ya cant make him drink. Players change when the bright lights hit them. Washaun ealey for example. One of the top RB's in the nation in high school. Gets to Ga and cant perform. Which largely affected the outcome of many games. Ive played sports at a high level and yes coaching does play a part in things but when its said and done, if the players dont perform then you dont win.
> 
> I would get rid of Bobo before Richt.
> 
> And what has spurrier done lately



all of what u r sayin, a good coach can fix!!   if a kid makes mental mistakes, his butt comes outta the game and sits!! if they miss blocks, tackles and assignments, they sit!!  

I too played sports (football) at a higher level, and we was skeered to death of our coach if we did wrong!! because there was consequences for not performing!!


----------



## Destin Gator (Sep 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> You might be right but explain how it is Grantham's fault that we couldn't find the end zone against Central Florida.  They scored a total of 10 points bye the bye.



Your offense scored 28 points against the #5 team in the nation and you blame the OC for your loss!

Your defense could not stop UCF, I mean you guys have won a NC and some SECC's its not like your sally's girl school!

I have read your post and you seem like you are very knowlegable about your program! How many all american defensive players has UGA put out there in the last 10 years?

Defense wins Championships!!








LanierSpots said:


> Grantham has barely had time to recruit for his 3-4.  It is not a easy defense to switch too.   It takes time.



I did not realize CMR and the UGA program had years to build a championship defense!


If thats true CMR should have thought about that before his hire.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 6, 2011)

oh Lord!!  Now we suk so bad even the Gayters & Barners are tellin us how to fix the problem!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 6, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> oh Lord!!  Now we suk so bad even the Gayters & Barners are tellin us how to fix the problem!!



Gayters & Barners both have SEC and BCS National Championships recently

You ,  Not so much lately....


Take our advice.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 6, 2011)

Destin Gator said:


> Your offense scored 28 points against the #5 team in the nation and you blame the OC for your loss!
> 
> Your defense could not stop UCF, I mean you guys have won a NC and some SECC's its not like your sally's girl school!
> 
> ...



You keep talki ng about the UCF loss.  They scored 10 points.  And you think the defense sandbagged?


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 6, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Gayters & Barners both have SEC and BCS National Championships recently
> 
> You ,  Not so much lately....
> 
> ...



Lanier, you are going to go nuclear over what I'm about to say, but that's kind of like the U.S. worrying about offending countries that already hate us.  Anyway, yall had a heck of a season last year and have one of the greatest offensive minds in football at OC but yall really don't need to try and compare yourselves to Florida.

I know we suck.  I'm accutely aware of the fact.  But come on man.


----------



## fatboy84 (Sep 6, 2011)

centerc said:


> B  v g



He is a jam up DC...Head coach, not so much.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 6, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> It was live on ESPN when we played UGA last year.  He was laughing at the fact that he never thought Cam would be a QB.   Take what you posted and you can draw your own conclusions.
> 
> Point is.  Richt has the talent every year and fails.   Badly.  The last three years he has had plenty of NFL talent and had been going downhill like a bobsled.   Surely you are not so short sided you cant see that.
> 
> ...



No, thats why I asked the question who do we get "if" we fire Mark Richt!


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 7, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Lanier, you are going to go nuclear over what I'm about to say, but that's kind of like the U.S. worrying about offending countries that already hate us.  Anyway, yall had a heck of a season last year and have one of the greatest offensive minds in football at OC but yall really don't need to try and compare yourselves to Florida.
> 
> I know we suck.  I'm accutely aware of the fact.  But come on man.



Nothing to go nuclear over.  They have one more BCS Championship than we have and did it basically the same way we did. With a great Qb.  Very similar.   As the story goes about us, how many of those does Florida win without Tebow?

Our past 10 year record has been very similar to florida and we have done very well against them.  



SuperSport said:


> No, thats why I asked the question who do we get "if" we fire Mark Richt!



Dont know but as long as he is there, this noise will continue to sound.  If he win 10 in a row, then loses one, it will start up again.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 7, 2011)

How about Pat Fizgerald currently at Northwestern...


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 7, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> How about Pat Fizgerald currently at Northwestern...



He is a great coach.  He does a lot at Northwestern with very little talent.


----------



## Destin Gator (Sep 7, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> You keep talki ng about the UCF loss.  They scored 10 points.  And you think the defense sandbagged?



Ok lets talk about the colorado loss!!


Or

You beat Tech and they had 600 yards offense on you!!

Thank god for Bobo's play calling in that game!!


You beat Kentucky and they had 400+ yards offense on the D!!

Again thank god for Bobo's play calling!!

When you guys win you have great players but when you lose its Coach Bobo's fault.

Down here in Fla Bobby Bowden was god for a long time and when he had some seasons that were not GREAT everybody started screaming he cant coach anymore......GIMMIE A BREAK  that man has fogotton more about coaching than most coaches learn in a life time!


----------



## chadair (Sep 7, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Nothing to go nuclear over.  They have one more BCS Championship than we have and did it basically the same way we did. With a great Qb.  Very similar.   As the story goes about us, how many of those does Florida win without Tebow?
> 
> Our past 10 year record has been very similar to florida and we have done very well against them.



Leak won Meyer's 1st one. 

and yes y'alls record has been


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 7, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> He is a great coach.  He does a lot at Northwestern with very little talent.



He does...But getting him to leave his Alma-mater


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 7, 2011)

chadair said:


> Leak won Meyer's 1st one.
> 
> and yes y'alls record has been




Yep, I stand corrected..  My same statement applies.  

No disrespect meant either.  Just making a point..

Should be a good game this year in Jordan Hare.  I hope our guys get their legs under them by then.    Always enjoy the Florida games.  Always close.  I will also make the trip to the Swamp next year when we tavel.


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 7, 2011)

chadair said:


> Leak won Meyer's 1st one.
> 
> and yes y'alls record has been



If it was just Leak then Tennessee could have very well beat Florida 06, But of course Leak was not alone that year. 

Wow a gator forgetting what role Tebow played in his first year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 7, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Nothing to go nuclear over.  They have one more BCS Championship than we have and did it basically the same way we did. With a great Qb.  Very similar.   As the story goes about us, how many of those does Florida win without Tebow?
> 
> Our past 10 year record has been very similar to florida and we have done very well against them.
> 
> ...



Yall have done well against Florida that's true.  And I got shouted down when I said that Florida won that second title because of Tebow.  But Florida has been one of the premiere programs in the SEC for about 20 years now.  What was it 12 SECCs under Spurrier plus a NC and two under Meyer.  I despise them but Auburn is not on the same level as a program yet.  And Auburn has won exctlty the ssame number of NCs since 1980 as we have so I won't take beeing talked down to by Auburn folks all that seriously.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 7, 2011)

Destin Gator said:


> Ok lets talk about the colorado loss!!
> 
> 
> Or
> ...



I don't know what you want from me.  Last year was Grantham's first year and he has coached one game into this season.  Sorry, not jumping off the deep end where the D is concerned yet.  But the continued bad tackling makes my head hurt.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 7, 2011)

chadair said:


> Leak won Meyer's 1st one.
> 
> and yes y'alls record has been



To that DEFENSE won that one.


----------



## chadair (Sep 7, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Yep, I stand corrected..  My same statement applies.
> 
> No disrespect meant either.  Just making a point..
> 
> Should be a good game this year in Jordan Hare.  I hope our guys get their legs under them by then.    Always enjoy the Florida games.  Always close.  I will also make the trip to the Swamp next year when we tavel.



I hope NOT!!  

But the west seems to have UF's number, and it all started with AU


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 7, 2011)

Yep, had to go back and make sure I remembered correctly. Tennessee leading 20-14 in 4th with 7:53 left in the game. Tebow comes in a crucial 4th down play and gets the first down on the go ahead drive.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 7, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> Yep, had to go back and make sure I remember correctly. Tennessee leading 20-14 in 4th with 7:53 left in the game. Tebow comes in a crucial 4th down play and gets the first down on the go ahead drive.




Dont worry, we took care of them for ya.


----------



## Destin Gator (Sep 7, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't know what you want from me.  Last year was Grantham's first year and he has coached one game into this season.  Sorry, not jumping off the deep end where the D is concerned yet.  But the continued bad tackling makes my head hurt.



I am sorry, not trying to argue with you. All I ever heard from some of my friends was once that UGA gets rid of Martinez, UGA will be back on track. Now it seems like its another coach's fault because of the losses.

I admit he does and or has made some goofy play calls. I also know that UGA has a freshman RB starting and freshman WR, that is not a good recipe for any OC.

UGA has fired its DC recently and now the fan base is screaming for its OC. Seems to me that the HC should be getting looked at. Also I dont remember bobo being a great QB while @ UGA, how did he end up with the OC job?


----------



## Destin Gator (Sep 7, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> Yep, had to go back and make sure I remembered correctly. Tennessee leading 20-14 in 4th with 7:53 left in the game. Tebow comes in a crucial 4th down play and gets the first down on the go ahead drive.



UT's defense knew he was going to run the ball and couldnt stop him.

Chris Leak threw 3 TD's in that game!


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 7, 2011)

Destin Gator said:


> I am sorry, not trying to argue with you. All I ever heard from some of my friends was once that UGA gets rid of Martinez, UGA will be back on track. Now it seems like its another coach's fault because of the losses.
> 
> I admit he does and or has made some goofy play calls. I also know that UGA has a freshman RB starting and freshman WR, that is not a good recipe for any OC.
> 
> UGA has fired its DC recently and now the fan base is screaming for its OC. Seems to me that the HC should be getting looked at. Also I dont remember bobo being a great QB while @ UGA, how did he end up with the OC job?



Neither Holtz, nor Saban, nor Miles, or many other great HC were anything special as players...


----------



## Destin Gator (Sep 7, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Neither Holtz, nor Saban, nor Miles, or many other great HC were anything special as players...



no doubt about that, but I believe they showed they were exceptional coach's and worked their way up to HC.

The point I was trying to make was....UGA  fans were not in love with Bobo when he was a QB there, what made anybody think they would like him as the OC?


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 7, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yall have done well against Florida that's true.  And I got shouted down when I said that Florida won that second title because of Tebow.  But Florida has been one of the premiere programs in the SEC for about 20 years now.  What was it 12 SECCs under Spurrier plus a NC and two under Meyer.  I despise them but Auburn is not on the same level as a program yet.  And Auburn has won exctlty the ssame number of NCs since 1980 as we have so I won't take beeing talked down to by Auburn folks all that seriously.



That made me laugh!     



South GA Dawg said:


> I don't know what you want from me.  Last year was Grantham's first year and he has coached one game into this season.  Sorry, not jumping off the deep end where the D is concerned yet.  But the continued bad tackling makes my head hurt.



Makes me furious!!! 



Destin Gator said:


> I am sorry, not trying to argue with you. All I ever heard from some of my friends was once that UGA gets rid of Martinez, UGA will be back on track. Now it seems like its another coach's fault because of the losses.
> 
> I admit he does and or has made some goofy play calls. I also know that UGA has a freshman RB starting and freshman WR, that is not a good recipe for any OC.
> 
> UGA has fired its DC recently and now the fan base is screaming for its OC. Seems to me that the HC should be getting looked at. Also I dont remember bobo being a great QB while @ UGA, how did he end up with the OC job?



I asked for both of them!!!
When Neil Callaway went to be the Head Coach for UAB after the 2006 season. Mike Bobo was the QB's coach for UGA and then Mark Richt made that moron the OC. If I remember correctly!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 8, 2011)

I just love all these fans of other teams in here giving advise.  It is like they believe that their own teams listened to their sage advise and this is what made them great.  Let the delusions continue!


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 8, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> I just love all these fans of other teams in here giving advise.  It is like they believe that their own teams listened to their sage advise and this is what made them great.  Let the delusions continue!




I have a direct line to Coach Chizik.   I am working on getting in with coach Roof so I can straighten out his defense.   

So know what you speak.


----------



## Destin Gator (Sep 8, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> I just love all these fans of other teams in here giving advise.  It is like they believe that their own teams listened to their sage advise and this is what made them great.  Let the delusions continue!



Excuse me,

This is a public forum where the original poster opened a post up looking for feedback on what people thought about replacing the HC @ UGA and with who. He never qualified what fans could or could not respond. 

I am engaging in the post because I love college football and enjoy talking it. I dont know what I have said that may be delusional.

Now I will say it is delusional to me to think that firing Coach Bobo will make all troubles go away for UGA. Thinking that YOU are the only one that has a right to post in this forum is VEIN and DELUSIONAL!

Have a nice day and good luck to the dogs Saturday afternoon.

DG


----------



## chadair (Sep 8, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> I just love all these fans of other teams in here giving advise.  It is like they believe that their own teams listened to their sage advise and this is what made them great.  Let the delusions continue!


no more then all us other team fans LOVE seein yall in misery!!!

welcome to an OPEN FORUM


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2011)

chadair said:


> no more then all us other team fans LOVE seein yall in misery!!!
> 
> welcome to an OPEN FORUM



If you dont like it quit posting here!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 8, 2011)

Destin Gator said:


> Excuse me,
> 
> This is a public forum where the original poster opened a post up looking for feedback on what people thought about replacing the HC @ UGA and with who.  He never qualified what fans could or could not respond.
> 
> ...



But you have never told me yet who UGA should get if we fire CMR.



Destin Gator said:


> He never qualified what fans could or could not respond.



Well since I started this thread, so no you can't post! lol   

j/k j/k j/k


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 9, 2011)

Destin Gator said:


> I am sorry, not trying to argue with you. All I ever heard from some of my friends was once that UGA gets rid of Martinez, UGA will be back on track. Now it seems like its another coach's fault because of the losses.
> 
> I admit he does and or has made some goofy play calls. I also know that UGA has a freshman RB starting and freshman WR, that is not a good recipe for any OC.
> 
> UGA has fired its DC recently and now the fan base is screaming for its OC. Seems to me that the HC should be getting looked at. Also I dont remember bobo being a great QB while @ UGA, how did he end up with the OC job?



Well this is a thread about who the next HC should be right?  So the HC is getting looked at.

I am tired of the same old stuff from Richt.  Trust me.  But I guess I just don't see the point in screaming about firing him all season long.  If we continue to play badly it is going to happen anyway.

Oh my.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 9, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> I just love all these fans of other teams in here giving advise.  It is like they believe that their own teams listened to their sage advise and this is what made them great.  Let the delusions continue!



It's not advice.  Its discussion.  

We have just as much say about UGA coaching as you have, which is none.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 9, 2011)

SuperSport said:


> I asked for both of them!!!
> When Neil Callaway went to be the Head Coach for UAB after the 2006 season. Mike Bobo was the QB's coach for UGA and then Mark Richt made that moron the OC. If I remember correctly!



x2...


----------



## Tim L (Sep 9, 2011)

I know they won't do it; too many big folks, dignetaries, and no it alls would get their feelings hurt, but if they would bring back Coach Goff and let him finish what he started in the 90's no way this team wins less than 10 games a year.  Coach Goff put a capital D in dynamo when he put in that unbalanced T. There has never been a mind on the sideline like that of coach Goff's; he has known less than most have forgotten....When coach Ray used to stalk those sidelines during a game it was like watching a wolve tease it's prey before he went in for the kill.. If coach Goff were back on the sidelines Spurrier, Saban, Miles would all pack their bags and probably be in the Conference USA next year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 9, 2011)

Tim L said:


> I know they won't do it; too many big folks, dignetaries, and no it alls would get their feelings hurt, but if they would bring back Coach Goff and let him finish what he started in the 90's no way this team wins less than 10 games a year.  Coach Goff put a capital D in dynamo when he put in that unbalanced T. There has never been a mind on the sideline like that of coach Goff's; he has known less than most have forgotten....When coach Ray used to stalk those sidelines during a game it was like watching a wolve tease it's prey before he went in for the kill.. If coach Goff were back on the sidelines Spurrier, Saban, Miles would all pack their bags and probably be in the Conference USA next year.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2011)

For what its worth i dont care about this until it's done. I  do however have a guy in mind. He took a program and made it relavent. Hawaii!! June Jones is our guy! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 9, 2011)

well done, oh great and mighty Tim!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 9, 2011)

I agree with the first part of your post Jeff.  But at this point, let's just go all out and hire Jerry Glanville and just have fun.  Let him ride out onto the field on his Harley, leave tickets for Elvis, and let Wayne Newton stand on the sideline.  Why not?


----------



## W4DSB (Sep 9, 2011)

sounds like the tennessee thread a couple of years ago.
Even the same names being tossed around!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I agree with the first part of your post Jeff.  But at this point, let's just go all out and hire Jerry Glanville and just have fun.  Let him ride out onto the field on his Harley, leave tickets for Elvis, and let Wayne Newton stand on the sideline.  Why not?



JGlanville will be good too. I think he lives in Roswell or he used to. So he wouldnt even have to move to Athens. He could even bring Primetime up there to work with our secondary!!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I agree with the first part of your post Jeff.  But at this point, let's just go all out and hire Jerry Glanville and just have fun.  Let him ride out onto the field on his Harley, leave tickets for Elvis, and let Wayne Newton stand on the sideline.  Why not?





brownceluse said:


> JGlanville will be good too. I think he lives in Roswell or he used to. So he wouldnt even have to move to Athens. He could even bring Primetime up there to work with our secondary!!!!



He lives in Dawsonville or atleast has a house up here, I deliver mail to him!


----------



## sandhillmike (Sep 10, 2011)

Tim L said:


> I know they won't do it; too many big folks, dignetaries, and no it alls would get their feelings hurt, but if they would bring back Coach Goff and let him finish what he started in the 90's no way this team wins less than 10 games a year.  Coach Goff put a capital D in dynamo when he put in that unbalanced T. There has never been a mind on the sideline like that of coach Goff's; he has known less than most have forgotten....When coach Ray used to stalk those sidelines during a game it was like watching a wolve tease it's prey before he went in for the kill.. If coach Goff were back on the sidelines Spurrier, Saban, Miles would all pack their bags and probably be in the Conference USA next year.



Post of the year.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2011)

Tim L said:


> I know they won't do it; too many big folks, dignetaries, and no it alls would get their feelings hurt, but if they would bring back Coach Goff and let him finish what he started in the 90's no way this team wins less than 10 games a year.  Coach Goff put a capital D in dynamo when he put in that unbalanced T. There has never been a mind on the sideline like that of coach Goff's; he has known less than most have forgotten....When coach Ray used to stalk those sidelines during a game it was like watching a wolve tease it's prey before he went in for the kill.. If coach Goff were back on the sidelines Spurrier, Saban, Miles would all pack their bags and probably be in the Conference USA next year.



I just don't believe Ray Goff was a good coach!
I hope Georgia gets it together and win today, Mark Right needs a good game being playing!


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 10, 2011)

SuperSport said:


> I just don't believe Ray Goff was a good coach!
> I hope Georgia gets it together and win today, Mark Right needs a good game being playing!



lol.  sarcasm just doesn't come across the internet.  Ray Goff's wife can't even think he was a good coach.


----------



## Slingblade (Sep 11, 2011)

Just think if we got JGlanville, every game would be a "Blackout"; Bobo has to have dirt on somebody.


----------



## Destin Gator (Sep 11, 2011)

Tim L said:


> I know they won't do it; too many big folks, dignetaries, and no it alls would get their feelings hurt, but if they would bring back Coach Goff and let him finish what he started in the 90's no way this team wins less than 10 games a year.  Coach Goff put a capital D in dynamo when he put in that unbalanced T. There has never been a mind on the sideline like that of coach Goff's; he has known less than most have forgotten....When coach Ray used to stalk those sidelines during a game it was like watching a wolve tease it's prey before he went in for the kill.. If coach Goff were back on the sidelines Spurrier, Saban, Miles would all pack their bags and probably be in the Conference USA next year.



on a serious note...... who made the hire of Coach Goff? And did they lose their job for it?


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 12, 2011)

Quickbeam said:


> lol.  sarcasm just doesn't come across the internet.  Ray Goff's wife can't even think he was a good coach.



lol not much of one!



Slingblade said:


> Just think if we got JGlanville, every game would be a "Blackout"; Bobo has to have dirt on somebody.



Thats what I have been saying for awhile, and it must be something goood!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 12, 2011)

Since everybody wants to talk about Goff yall think about this.  Goff lost 14 games over a three year span and was fired.  Mark Richt just lost his 14th game in two seasons and two games.  We think of Goff as being a HORRIBLE coach hwo was a blundering idiot.  But there is still tons of support for Richt even though he has lost the same number of games that Goff did when things started to unravel for him and even done it in 2/3 the time.  I saw somebody ealier saying that Richt WILL BE the coach in 2012.  It really defies all reasoning if you compare it to Goff.


----------



## Destin Gator (Sep 13, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Since everybody wants to talk about Goff yall think about this.  Goff lost 14 games over a three year span and was fired.  Mark Richt just lost his 14th game in two seasons and two games.  We think of Goff as being a HORRIBLE coach hwo was a blundering idiot.  But there is still tons of support for Richt even though he has lost the same number of games that Goff did when things started to unravel for him and even done it in 2/3 the time.  I saw somebody ealier saying that Richt WILL BE the coach in 2012.  It really defies all reasoning if you compare it to Goff.



Think about this,

Vince Dooley has a 70 percent winning record @ UGA and there is statues built of him.

CMR has a 74 percent winning record @ UGA and fans want to crucify him!


As far as comparing CMR to CRG, REALLY?


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 13, 2011)

Destin Gator said:


> Think about this,
> 
> Vince Dooley has a 70 percent winning record @ UGA and there is statues built of him.
> 
> ...



I didn't create the facts.  They are what they are.  I can tell you that most gator fans want Richt to stay at UGA for a long time to come.  That says it all.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 13, 2011)

Shame on you D. Gator, you should never paint lord Dooley in anything but a godly light. Do not lessen his holiness with facts or numbers. Thou ist in erroreth my child.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 13, 2011)

I agree with Darrell Huckaby.

http://www.dawgbone.net/huckaby.html


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 13, 2011)

DSGB said:


> I agree with Darrell Huckaby.
> 
> http://www.dawgbone.net/huckaby.html



There someone goes again with facts and numbers about ole V. Dooley. I agree 100% but am in the minority. Not sure who would want to follow up UGA's winningest coach ever after the athletic department shows him the door. Dawgs got manhandled by a better team (BSU) and hung in there with another better team (cocks). Still think they can win 8 games this year. But hey, not my squad so who cares?


----------



## nickel back (Sep 13, 2011)

DSGB said:


> I agree with Darrell Huckaby.
> 
> http://www.dawgbone.net/huckaby.html



that's a pretty good read


----------



## Tim L (Sep 13, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Since everybody wants to talk about Goff yall think about this.  Goff lost 14 games over a three year span and was fired.  Mark Richt just lost his 14th game in two seasons and two games.  We think of Goff as being a HORRIBLE coach hwo was a blundering idiot.  But there is still tons of support for Richt even though he has lost the same number of games that Goff did when things started to unravel for him and even done it in 2/3 the time.  I saw somebody ealier saying that Richt WILL BE the coach in 2012.  It really defies all reasoning if you compare it to Goff.



Well the past can't be changed; during those three years every possible thing that could have gone wrong went against coach Goffs teams; refs and highly placed civic leaders went out of their way to make Georgia look bad; also the facts don't lie; Ray did listen too much to that crowd from the U of South Carolina that he used to recruit with; they knew what they knew and that was all.  But at least back then there was none of this sugar sweet talk about the other team and their fans after the game; even the dullminded Clemson people knew they had better high tale it out of Athens as soon as that game was over and give the devil his due; it takes alot to scare Clemson folks...Back then, if the cameras weren't on them even the Georgia coaches would tell the others teams people that........well I won't go there...But now they just sit around after the games being good sports, joining hands and singing songs about meaningful feelings with tears in their eyes thanking the other team for coming and wondering what the sunday school lesson is going to be about the next day..This is what Georgia football has become.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 13, 2011)

Tim L said:


> Well the past can't be changed; during those three years every possible thing that could have gone wrong went against coach Goffs teams; refs and highly placed civic leaders went out of their way to make Georgia look bad; also the facts don't lie; Ray did listen too much to that crowd from the U of South Carolina that he used to recruit with; they knew what they knew and that was all.  But at least back then there was none of this sugar sweet talk about the other team and their fans after the game; even the dullminded Clemson people knew they had better high tale it out of Athens as soon as that game was over and give the devil his due; it takes alot to scare Clemson folks...Back then, if the cameras weren't on them even the Georgia coaches would tell the others teams people that........well I won't go there...But now they just sit around after the games being good sports, joining hands and singing songs about meaningful feelings with tears in their eyes thanking the other team for coming and wondering what the sunday school lesson is going to be about the next day..This is what Georgia football has become.



You have an interesting sense of humor.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 13, 2011)

It's odd to me how some of the fans of other teams want to shame us into being satisfied with being an also ran.  I've even seen people blaming UGA fans for the past three seasons of mediocrity.  Don't blame us for the sorry product on the field and don't act as if we are out of line for wanting something better.


----------



## Tim L (Sep 13, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> It's odd to me how some of the fans of other teams want to shame us into being satisfied with being an also ran.  I've even seen people blaming UGA fans for the past three seasons of mediocrity.  Don't blame us for the sorry product on the field and don't act as if we are out of line for wanting something better.



Some of us are fans of both teams...If you went to Tech or Georgia it's easy understand stand disliking the other; however if you went to a small school like West Georgia years ago (or no where at all) it's easy to be fans of all the teams in the state, just some more so than others...


----------



## Destin Gator (Sep 13, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I didn't create the facts.  They are what they are.  I can tell you that most gator fans want Richt to stay at UGA for a long time to come.  That says it all.



Fla fans that say that are just trying to give you a hard time, kick you while you are down so to speak.

I bet you the night UGA whipped them and UGA celebrated in the end zone was a night they like to forget.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 13, 2011)

Destin Gator said:


> Fla fans that say that are just trying to give you a hard time, kick you while you are down so to speak.
> 
> I bet you the night UGA whipped them and UGA celebrated in the end zone was a night they like to forget.



I know chadair pretty well.  Not just from the board.  We've hung around together several times.  We've talked a lot about football and with it being off the board there was no trash talk or posturing.  He's pretty adament and has been for several years that Richt is UGA's problem thus he would love nothing more than for him to stay.

Look I appreciate what Richt has done.  But when it is your team that wins fewer and fewer games every year, begins to lose to teams that they routinely beat, nd loses to the likes of central Florida, you just don't want to hear that you have no right to expect better and that the coach that you have is the best you can do.

Should Florida State still havee Bobby Bowden as their coach and continue to spiral downward because he won them lots of games?

I'm reserving judgement until the end of the season but I'm tired of losing and tired of the same old problems year after year with the same old promises.  Barely losing to SC didn't make me feel better about being 0-2.


----------



## Destin Gator (Sep 13, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I know chadair pretty well.  Not just from the board.  We've hung around together several times.  We've talked a lot about football and with it being off the board there was no trash talk or posturing.  He's pretty adament and has been for several years that Richt is UGA's problem thus he would love nothing more than for him to stay.
> 
> Look I appreciate what Richt has done.  But when it is your team that wins fewer and fewer games every year, begins to lose to teams that they routinely beat, nd loses to the likes of central Florida, you just don't want to hear that you have no right to expect better and that the coach that you have is the best you can do.
> 
> ...



I  agree with everything you just said. Good Luck and I Hope your season gets better for you.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 13, 2011)

Tim L said:


> Some of us are fans of both teams...If you went to Tech or Georgia it's easy understand stand disliking the other; however if you went to a small school like West Georgia years ago (or no where at all) it's easy to be fans of all the teams in the state, just some more so than others...



No self respecting Dawg fan would ever pull for GT, well atleast not this self respecting Georgia fan!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 13, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> It's odd to me how some of the fans of other teams want to shame us into being satisfied with being an also ran.  I've even seen people blaming UGA fans for the past three seasons of mediocrity.  Don't blame us for the sorry product on the field and don't act as if we are out of line for wanting something better.





South GA Dawg said:


> I know chadair pretty well.  Not just from the board.  We've hung around together several times.  We've talked a lot about football and with it being off the board there was no trash talk or posturing.  He's pretty adament and has been for several years that Richt is UGA's problem thus he would love nothing more than for him to stay.
> 
> Look I appreciate what Richt has done.  But when it is your team that wins fewer and fewer games every year, begins to lose to teams that they routinely beat, nd loses to the likes of central Florida, you just don't want to hear that you have no right to expect better and that the coach that you have is the best you can do.
> 
> ...




I Love Mark Richt and glad about all he has done, and believe he is a great guy on and off the field. But at the same time I hate "hearing well maybe next year" or "Next year we will be better/ready" from UGA.

I HATE losing and I HATE losing the ways we have lost. Yes the SC game was a heart breaker and it was close but we BLEW it and that has to be fixed. Other teams aren't having these problems. If Mark Richt is the guy to turn it around and get us playing great and winning games and competing for the SEC every year and even to be in the talks for a NC. There is NO reason why Georgia isn't

So as far as being a fan or supporter of Mark Richt yes I am  I guess but at the same time, I want the same things Brad (SouthGaDawg) wants and most UGA fans want, we want to WIN and are tried of excuses. Win!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 13, 2011)

Destin Gator said:


> I  agree with everything you just said. Good Luck and I Hope your season gets better for you.



Thanks man.  Good luck to yall too except for the last weekend in October.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 13, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I know chadair pretty well.  Not just from the board.  We've hung around together several times.  We've talked a lot about football and with it being off the board there was no trash talk or posturing.  He's pretty adament and has been for several years that Richt is UGA's problem thus he would love nothing more than for him to stay.
> 
> Look I appreciate what Richt has done.  But when it is your team that wins fewer and fewer games every year, begins to lose to teams that they routinely beat, nd loses to the likes of central Florida, you just don't want to hear that you have no right to expect better and that the coach that you have is the best you can do.
> 
> ...


Yep.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 13, 2011)

DSGB said:


> I agree with Darrell Huckaby.
> 
> http://www.dawgbone.net/huckaby.html



Huckaby is wrong... The Athletic Board met last week before the SC game. Richts fate is sealed and it was not even contingent on the outcome of the SC game.

He's wrong about plenty of other stuff, too, just that in particular.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 13, 2011)

SuperSport said:


> I Love Mark Richt and glad about all he has done, and believe he is a great guy on and off the field. But at the same time I hate "hearing well maybe next year" or "Next year we will be better/ready" from UGA.
> 
> I HATE losing and I HATE losing the ways we have lost. Yes the SC game was a heart breaker and it was close but we BLEW it and that has to be fixed. Other teams aren't having these problems. If Mark Richt is the guy to turn it around and get us playing great and winning games and competing for the SEC every year and even to be in the talks for a NC. There is NO reason why Georgia isn't
> 
> So as far as being a fan or supporter of Mark Richt yes I am  I guess but at the same time, I want the same things Brad (SouthGaDawg) wants and most UGA fans want, we want to WIN and are tried of excuses. Win!!!



We have always known you guys want to win at all costs, too bad you are not as good at it as Auburn is...


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 13, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Huckaby is wrong... The Athletic Board met last week before the SC game. Richts fate is sealed and it was not even contingent on the outcome of the SC game.
> 
> He's wrong about plenty of other stuff, too, just that in particular.



His sense of humor is pretty corny too.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 14, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> We have always known you guys want to win at all costs, too bad you are not as good at it as Auburn is...



Yeah we still have integrity!!!


----------



## Bad Company (Sep 14, 2011)

I am not sure what will happen to Coach Richt, but if he gets dismissed, he will be snagged by another program quick. On a side note, I wonder if Tommy Tubberville is interested in coming back to the Sec? He does have established connections here in the SE.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 15, 2011)

Bad Company said:


> I am not sure what will happen to Coach Richt, but if he gets dismissed, he will be snagged by another program quick. On a side note, I wonder if Tommy Tubberville is interested in coming back to the Sec? He does have established connections here in the SE.



No.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 15, 2011)

Bad Company said:


> I am not sure what will happen to Coach Richt, but if he gets dismissed, he will be snagged by another program quick. On a side note, I wonder if Tommy Tubberville is interested in coming back to the Sec? He does have established connections here in the SE.



Tubbs is done. I don't think he'll ever coach in the SEC again.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 15, 2011)

Bad Company said:


> I am not sure what will happen to Coach Richt, but if he gets dismissed, he will be snagged by another program quick. On a side note, I wonder if Tommy Tubberville is interested in coming back to the Sec? He does have established connections here in the SE.



CMR is heading to do missionary work in the very near future.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 15, 2011)

Big Buck Hunter said:


> If I remember correctly Coach Dooley had some years he struggled too.



Yeah, evey year his playbook didn't read..... Herschel Right, Herschel Middle, and Herschel Left.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 15, 2011)

magnum62 said:


> I can't believe that Coach Richt is getting thrown under the bus so quickly. In my limited opinion, in the last decade, he has been one of the best coaches in the country. Want to see bad coaches? Look at the ACC.. I'm a Ga transplant, and love to watch SEC football, and root for the Dawgs,  but the loyalty of the fan base has a "what have you done for me lately" attitude that is a little disheartening. Ga plays in the BEST conference in the nation, where the competition is tops,  and they stay competitive.  (again I say look at the ACC).  You want to see Ga in a tailspin... go ahead get rid  of Richt..



People have forgotten the Jim Donnen, Ray Goff eras waaaay too quickly.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 15, 2011)

Rebel Yell said:


> People have forgotten the Jim Donnen, Ray Goff eras waaaay too quickly.



Nobody wants to hear it but Richt's last two years have been very Goff like.  Goff got fired after losing 14 games over a three year span.  Richt has lost 14 games in two seasons and two games.  But people don't want to see it.  They think we are so much better off even now.  We aren't.  As for Donnan, go back and check out Donnan's worst season at UGA.  I'll go ahead and teell you that he never did as bad as 6-7.  But for some reason, Richt gets a pass.  I'm not saying Richt should be fired right now.  But I just wish people would look at it for what it is rather than what sounds good.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 15, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> CMR is heading to do missionary work in the very near future.



You feeling better now that everybody has stopped being mean to you?  Have those little tears dried?


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Tubbs is done. I don't think he'll ever coach in the SEC again.



And I don't know why we would want him.  I don't know what the answer is to fixing what is wrong at UGA but Tommy Tuberville aint it.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 15, 2011)

Vince Dooley's thoughts, FWIW....

http://blogs.ajc.com/uga-sports-blog/2011/09/15/qa-vince-dooley-says-mark-richt-will-be-at-georgia-for-a-long-time/?cxntfid=blogs_uga_sports_blog


----------



## Bad Company (Sep 15, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> CMR is heading to do missionary work in the very near future.



That is an honorable calling. If Obama has his way we will all be considered missionary workers because the Gov will be getting our entire paycheck.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 15, 2011)

Bad Company said:


> That is an honorable calling. If Obama has his way we will all be considered missionary workers because the Gov will be getting our entire paycheck.



It sure is a great calling. One might think he is being led in that direction.


----------



## Destin Gator (Sep 15, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> And I don't know why we would want him.  I don't know what the answer is to fixing what is wrong at UGA but Tommy Tuberville aint it.



Whats your thoughts about the DC from Bama coming to Athens to be the HC?

I also think that its a real possibility that the Dogs could win out. If so, there is no way the powers that be could justify letting CMR go.

Also, is there no players from the NC team coaching anywhere that may be qualified for the job? Is the Fan base @ UGA so frustrated that they will be patient with a new coach and new system?

Dont mean to ask so many Q's but you have alot to work with up there in Athens...players, facilities, and money I would think bringing in a sharp coach would not be a problem.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 16, 2011)

Destin Gator said:


> Whats your thoughts about the DC from Bama coming to Athens to be the HC?
> 
> I also think that its a real possibility that the Dogs could win out. If so, there is no way the powers that be could justify letting CMR go.
> 
> ...



I don't want Kirby Smart myself.  He's a Nick Saban clipboard holder.  That defense is Saban's.  I used to say that I was dead set against a first time head coach learning on the job as our new HC but with the state of things in Athens I think it might end up being our only option if Richt is fired.  

As far that goes, I like the OC at Wisconsin.  Watch one of their games.  That man can call a football game.  And they run the pro style offense so there would be no dramatic learning curve.

You are right about Richt.  And if I thought he really would do things differently I would have no problem.  But I have just about reached the point where I think Richt just is who he is.  What we've seen is what we are going to get.  So if he ends up winning most of the remaining games this season and comes back I think we are just in for more medicority.  I'm not trying to just be negative.  Just trying to be honest.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nobody wants to hear it but Richt's last two years have been very Goff like.  Goff got fired after losing 14 games over a three year span.  Richt has lost 14 games in two seasons and two games.  But people don't want to see it.  They think we are so much better off even now.  We aren't.  As for Donnan, go back and check out Donnan's worst season at UGA.  I'll go ahead and teell you that he never did as bad as 6-7.  But for some reason, Richt gets a pass.  I'm not saying Richt should be fired right now.  But I just wish people would look at it for what it is rather than what sounds good.



Richt gets a pass because he has shown that he _can_ win.  Personally, I think it's time for him to go, but I 'd rather him stay.  I enjoy having FSU pluck the south Ga talent that we could lose if UGA had a better staff.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 16, 2011)

Rebel Yell said:


> Richt gets a pass because he has shown that he _can_ win.  Personally, I think it's time for him to go, but I 'd rather him stay.  I enjoy having FSU pluck the south Ga talent that we could lose if UGA had a better staff.



Talent is not our problem.  You guys have not been plucking enough to keep us from recruiting very, very well so that's not an issue.  Coaching is.  The only place we have any problem is Lowndes because the coach is an FSU fan but those things are going to happen.  We recruit the rest of South Ga very well.


----------



## CHRISLOVERLOVER1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Well if I have to throw my two cents in there I would have to agree with Chris Petersen. back up a brinks truck and offer him whatever he wants….I love Kirby smart born and bred but not proven at all on his own….I was second row for Boise state and I am telling you right now I have never seen a more disciplined football team in my life…all 2 and 3 star athletes playing there….those guys were more in sync than the precession that walked on the field to hold the us and ga flags during pre-game…he sold me that night I promise ya!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 16, 2011)

CHRISLOVERLOVER1 said:


> Well if I have to throw my two cents in there I would have to agree with Chris Petersen. back up a brinks truck and offer him whatever he wants….I love Kirby smart born and bred but not proven at all on his own….I was second row for Boise state and I am telling you right now I have never seen a more disciplined football team in my life…all 2 and 3 star athletes playing there….those guys were more in sync than the precession that walked on the field to hold the us and ga flags during pre-game…he sold me that night I promise ya!



Successful Boise coaches don't necessarily translate well to big boy schools.  Just ask the good people of Colorado.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 17, 2011)

I know it's early but James Franklin at Vandy is doing a fine job so far. Just saying it.


----------



## justmejeff (Sep 18, 2011)

Fellas....I personally think we need to keep CMR but heres theguys who at one time or another have expressed interest in a head coaching position at a SEC school:
1. Gary Patterson 2.Chris Petersen 3.Kirby Smart 4. Charlie Strong 5.Current SEC coach Mullen has expressed interest at UGA in particular. 6.and my new hire if I were Mcgarity.....Brian Van Gorder.  ....some wildcards----urban meyer, charlie weiss, derek dooley...but hey were young im thinking CMR will have this thing righted real quick.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 18, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nobody wants to hear it but Richt's last two years have been very Goff like.  Goff got fired after losing 14 games over a three year span.  Richt has lost 14 games in two seasons and two games.  But people don't want to see it.  They think we are so much better off even now.  We aren't.  As for Donnan, go back and check out Donnan's worst season at UGA.  I'll go ahead and teell you that he never did as bad as 6-7.  But for some reason, Richt gets a pass.  I'm not saying Richt should be fired right now.  But I just wish people would look at it for what it is rather than what sounds good.



Man, are you having an excessive number of toddies?  Ray Goff should have had his name changed to Ray Goof, because he was goofy as a head coach.  Donnan was a pretty good coach, but he had zero control over the team.  He was the head thug recruiter in the south east and it got him.

Richt has some issues.  I hope he fixes them.  He is way better than Goofy or Donnan and way more exciting to watch that Vince.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 18, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Man, are you having an excessive number of toddies?  Ray Goff should have had his name changed to Ray Goof, because he was goofy as a head coach.  Donnan was a pretty good coach, but he had zero control over the team.  He was the head thug recruiter in the south east and it got him.
> 
> Richt has some issues.  I hope he fixes them.  He is way better than Goofy or Donnan and way more exciting to watch that Vince.



No I'm looking at their records.  I knew nobody would want to hear this and people would reject it out of hand without even looking it up for themselves.  And I admit that it sounds crazy if you don't go to the trouble to look it up.

Goff lost the same number of games in a three year span that Richt has now lost in just over two.  Yall can say I'm drunk, crazy, stupid, or whatever you want, but it won't change the facts.  The facts are what they are.  I'm not saying Richt is as bad a coach as Goff was.  That's what yall are getting hung up on.  I'm saying that Goff actually started his career at UGA looking good.  Nobody remembers that.  They remember the end.  That's that stretch of three seasons where he lost 14 games.  Richt has done it in just over two.  Yet people act like Richt is really not doing that bad.

I'm all for seeing where we are at season's end.  But I personally am sick of losing and sick of the excuses.  I'm also tired of the pee pee dawgs whining about how we can't get anybody that is any better to come to UGA.  Yall can throw me in the SHD camp if you want but I'm just laying out the facts.  I hope things get better but about the only thing I actually took away from the game yesterday was that he held them scoreless and didn't decide to call off the dogs to spare their feelings.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 18, 2011)

justmejeff said:


> Fellas....I personally think we need to keep CMR but heres theguys who at one time or another have expressed interest in a head coaching position at a SEC school:
> 1. Gary Patterson 2.Chris Petersen 3.Kirby Smart 4. Charlie Strong 5.Current SEC coach Mullen has expressed interest at UGA in particular. 6.and my new hire if I were Mcgarity.....Brian Van Gorder.  ....some wildcards----urban meyer, charlie weiss, derek dooley...but hey were young im thinking CMR will have this thing righted real quick.



Brian Van Gorder?  No.  Loved him as a DC but do not want him as our head coach.  Kirby Smart?  Nick Saban's clip board holder.  No.  Derek Dooley?  If he was not Vince Dooley's son would people still have this unjustified high opinion of him?  I doubt it.  Wouldn't work anyway.  No.  Charlie Weiss?  See Notre Dame.  No.

I think we probably will end up hiring a first time guy.  I like Wisconsin's OC.


----------



## brownceluse (May 20, 2012)

Just went through this entire thread! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 21, 2012)

Please get rid of that avatar. It's creepy.  RTR.


----------



## brownceluse (May 21, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Please get rid of that avatar. It's creepy.  RTR.


I'll make a deal with you. Get rid of the RTR thread and the avatar will go!


----------



## riprap (May 21, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I'll make a deal with you. Get rid of the RTR thread and the avatar will go!



That guys looks like an Alabama fan. 

I saw the word banned a lot in that thread.


----------



## brownceluse (May 21, 2012)

riprap said:


> that guys looks like an alabama fan.
> 
> I saw the word banned a lot in that thread.


:d :d


----------



## riprap (Jan 5, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> It's odd to me how some of the fans of other teams want to shame us into being satisfied with being an also ran.  I've even seen people blaming UGA fans for the past three seasons of mediocrity.  Don't blame us for the sorry product on the field and don't act as if we are out of line for wanting something better.



ttt


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 5, 2014)

riprap said:


> ttt



And it got better.  6-7 is a loooooooooong way from two SECC appearances and an 8-4 season.  I did what I could.  Not just whine.  What have you done?

Where did you think the advice came from about contacting McGarity?  Did you think I was just speaking in theory?


----------



## tcward (Jan 5, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Since everybody wants to talk about Goff yall think about this.  Goff lost 14 games over a three year span and was fired.  Mark Richt just lost his 14th game in two seasons and two games.  We think of Goff as being a HORRIBLE coach hwo was a blundering idiot.  But there is still tons of support for Richt even though he has lost the same number of games that Goff did when things started to unravel for him and even done it in 2/3 the time.  I saw somebody ealier saying that Richt WILL BE the coach in 2012.  It really defies all reasoning if you compare it to Goff.


What???? Had to come out of Shut Up mode for this!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 5, 2014)

tcward said:


> What???? Had to come out of Shut Up mode for this!!!



You boys butt hurt?


----------



## tcward (Jan 5, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> You boys butt hurt?



Makes no sense, just like other post.....


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 5, 2014)

tcward said:


> Makes no sense, just like other post.....



Makes plenty of sense.  You just have to actually think a little bit.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## RutthenStrut (Jan 6, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> No he doesn't...... but anyone that watches UGA knows that Bobo is not a very good OC and has needed to be gone for quite some time now.



What did the UGA offense average in points scored per game this year? How many points did they score in games that they lost?

For example if UGA scores 35 points and the other team scores 37 points how could that be the OC fault?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 6, 2014)

RutthenStrut said:


> What did the UGA offense average in points scored per game this year? How many points did they score in games that they lost?
> 
> For example if UGA scores 35 points and the other team scores 37 points how could that be the OC fault?



You do realize that post this thread is over 3yrs old......


----------



## RutthenStrut (Jan 7, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> You do realize that post this thread is over 3yrs old......



lol, no I did not realize it. I am new and jumped in head first.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 7, 2014)

RutthenStrut said:


> lol, no I did not realize it. I am new and jumped in head first.



Well pile on in, just take time to actually read the rules and familiarize yourself with things.......


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2014)

Fire CMR. No, fire Bobo. No, fire current DC. No, fire line coach. No, fire secondary coach. No, fire receiver coach...

In the game tonight did anybody see what the head coaches were doing during the game...coaching. Not sitting back listening to what the other coaches are talking about. Richt screams at the refs and does the occasional rally the troups on the sidelines when things really get bad. In Richt's first few seasons he looked just like Jimbo and Gus. I know he can coach, but I guess being the manager he is you can't blame him because he is sitting back and letting the other coaches do the dirty work.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 7, 2014)

riprap said:


> Fire CMR. No, fire Bobo. No, fire current DC. No, fire line coach. No, fire secondary coach. No, fire receiver coach...
> 
> In the game tonight did anybody see what the head coaches were doing during the game...coaching. Not sitting back listening to what the other coaches are talking about. Richt screams at the refs and does the occasional rally the troups on the sidelines when things really get bad. In Richt's first few seasons he looked just like Jimbo and Gus. I know he can coach, but I guess being the manager he is you can't blame him because he is sitting back and letting the other coaches do the dirty work.



Well, everyone was calling for Richt to give up the play calling duties a few years back, but it seems that some want to hand them back over to him.


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 7, 2014)

Wouldn't it be nice to see Georgia play solid fundamental football like both those teams showed last night. Solid blocking and tackling, special teams that can turn a game around...
In football it boils down to individual match-ups. Players deciding they are going to whip the man across from them and then the player beside them decides the same and so on. 
This is instilled through coaching.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 7, 2014)

gacowboy said:


> Wouldn't it be nice to see Georgia play solid fundamental football like both those teams showed last night. Solid blocking and tackling, special teams that can turn a game around...
> In football it boils down to individual match-ups. Players deciding they are going to whip the man across from them and then the player beside them decides the same and so on.
> This is instilled through coaching.



Auburn's defense looked good last night.  That being said, in the 3 games leading up to this game, they were giving up over 520 yds and 36 points per game.


----------



## tcward (Jan 7, 2014)

gacowboy said:


> Wouldn't it be nice to see Georgia play solid fundamental football like both those teams showed last night. Solid blocking and tackling, special teams that can turn a game around...
> In football it boils down to individual match-ups. Players deciding they are going to whip the man across from them and then the player beside them decides the same and so on.
> This is instilled through coaching.


This, oh this^^^^!!!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2014)

gacowboy said:


> Wouldn't it be nice to see Georgia play solid fundamental football like both those teams showed last night. Solid blocking and tackling, special teams that can turn a game around...
> In football it boils down to individual match-ups. Players deciding they are going to whip the man across from them and then the player beside them decides the same and so on.
> This is instilled through coaching.



 Auburn special teams looked a lot like ours last night.  No less than three times the punt  and kickoff team almost lost the ball.


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 7, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Auburn's defense looked good last night.  That being said, in the 3 games leading up to this game, they were giving up over 520 yds and 36 points per game.



True, but they were playing top ranked opponents and Won.


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Auburn's defense looked good last night.  That being said, in the 3 games leading up to this game, they were giving up over 520 yds and 36 points per game.



You and those stats...

They are sneaky good.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 7, 2014)

gacowboy said:


> True, but they were playing top ranked opponents and Won.



I wouldn't qualify UGA (this year) as a top ranked opponent.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 7, 2014)

riprap said:


> you and those stats...:d
> 
> they are sneaky good.


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 7, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I wouldn't qualify UGA (this year) as a top ranked opponent.



So true, 
but at the time UGA was ranked 25th, Bama 1st and Missouri 5th.  I would consider 1 and 5 top ranked...


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 7, 2014)

SuperSport said:


> Alot of people are calling for Mark Richt to be fired and I'm not saying its a bad thing because well you know why. I Love Mark Richt, think he is a great guy a great Christian guy. Off field one of the best there is, but on the field he hasn't done anything for or with Georgia in awhile.



I pull for the Dawgs out of the East division. I can't quite understand the criticism on coach Richt. I mean you stated above he hasn't done anything for Georgia in awhile. But I remember being on the edge of my seat last year as they were about 4 seconds away from crushing the tides hopes for a run at a second championship and claiming a spot in the championship game themselves. Uga had a good play called too, but the player busted the assignment. Can't blame Coach Richt on that.
I get the criticism that he can't win the big game. But come on, he's had some great success. So he hasn't taken the team to the big game. So....UGA has 2 National championship in the history of the program. One in 1942 & one in 1980. Not like many coaches have either in the history of the program.
Coach Richt also has a 70+% win percentage. Not too many coaches have that success for the length of time he's coached at one spot. 
Maybe he needs to change his coaching staff, and I understand that ultimately its his head when things go south. But I haven't seen where things have went south for UGA based on their history.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 7, 2014)

I hope Saban takes the job. Doubt he will leave the Dolphins, though. Who would leave Miami?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 7, 2014)

Muddyfoots said:


> I hope Saban takes the job. Doubt he will leave the Dolphins, though. Who would leave Miami?



Saban is a man of his word


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 7, 2014)

UGA will always be mediocre with Richt at the helm.  If they ever want to become a top tier program , they need to do what Texas just did.  Get rid of a very popular coach (who was a lot more successful then Richt), and bring in new blood.  I know UGA fans seem to think UGA is a top tier program, but they aren't, and haven't been for years.  They need to to go get a young hotshot who can coach those great recruits .


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 8, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> UGA will always be mediocre with Richt at the helm.  If they ever want to become a top tier program , they need to do what Texas just did.  Get rid of a very popular coach (who was a lot more successful then Richt), and bring in new blood.  I know UGA fans seem to think UGA is a top tier program, but they aren't, and haven't been for years.  They need to to go get a young hotshot who can coach those great recruits .



This is the only time I will ever agree with you on anything. It will always be next year to these guys. Richt will slowly bleed his program while Carolina and Missouri emerge as true annual contenders in the east. Florida will probably make a great coaching adjustment and get back in the mix while the dogs (who could be great evey year wit their talent) sit idle and do nothing.


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 8, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> This is the only time I will ever agree with you on anything. It will always be next year to these guys. Richt will slowly bleed his program while Carolina and Missouri emerge as true annual contenders in the east. Florida will probably make a great coaching adjustment and get back in the mix while the dogs (who could be great evey year wit their talent) sit idle and do nothing.



Yep, another 8-5 season in 2014


----------



## riprap (Jan 8, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> This is the only time I will ever agree with you on anything. It will always be next year to these guys. Richt will slowly bleed his program while Carolina and Missouri emerge as true annual contenders in the east. Florida will probably make a great coaching adjustment and get back in the mix while the dogs (who could be great evey year wit their talent) sit idle and do nothing.



I think everybody knows the QB in the most important position on offense. If I remember correctly, who's got hurt during the UGA/Missouri game and which team went on not missing a beat? That's right, the sec east champs.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 8, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> UGA will always be mediocre with Richt at the helm.  If they ever want to become a top tier program , they need to do what Texas just did.  Get rid of a very popular coach (who was a lot more successful then Richt), and bring in new blood.  I know UGA fans seem to think UGA is a top tier program, but they aren't, and haven't been for years.  They need to to go get a young hotshot who can coach those great recruits .



I guess UGA was mediocre last year when we were the number 3 team in the Country and fell one play short of making it to the National Championship game.  

Texas got rid of a very popular coach (who was a lot more successful then Richt) . . . is it then or than?  Anyway, how many times did Richt and Mack Brown go head to head?  Umm . . . none . . . so he was more successful because they played in two different conferences and never played each other?


----------



## riprap (Jan 8, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> I guess UGA was mediocre last year when we were the number 3 team in the Country and fell one play short of making it to the National Championship game.
> 
> Texas got rid of a very popular coach (who was a lot more successful then Richt) . . . is it then or than?  Anyway, how many times did Richt and Mack Brown go head to head?  Umm . . . none . . . so he was more successful because they played in two different conferences and never played each other?



Check out the teams we beat. We had a bama like schedule last season.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 8, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> I guess UGA was mediocre last year when we were the number 3 team in the Country and fell one play short of making it to the National Championship game.
> 
> Texas got rid of a very popular coach (who was a lot more successful then Richt) . . . is it then or than?  Anyway, how many times did Richt and Mack Brown go head to head?  Umm . . . none . . . so he was more successful because they played in two different conferences and never played each other?


Mack Brown was more successful because he won a BCS Title and lost another to Bama. Richt is still stuck on second base waiting on someone to hit it out of the park.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 8, 2014)

riprap said:


> Check out the teams we beat. We had a bama like schedule last season.



A bama like schedule?  I am not sure what is meant by that?  

We had a pretty tough schedule last year for the most part.  We had a lot of tough injuries to get through.  My guess is that there was no other team in the country who lost the number of impact players that we did.  We were in pretty much every game we played.  I believe we only lost one game by 2 scores all year.  This was against Missouri, who was a top 10 team, and we had all kinds of players hurt and had a bunch of turnovers.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 8, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> UGA will always be mediocre with Richt at the helm.  If they ever want to become a top tier program , they need to do what Texas just did.  Get rid of a very popular coach (who was a lot more successful then Richt), and bring in new blood.  I know UGA fans seem to think UGA is a top tier program, but they aren't, and haven't been for years.  They need to to go get a young hotshot who can coach those great recruits .



I thought you told us that was what Sarkisian was?


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 8, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> A bama like schedule?  I am not sure what is meant by that?
> 
> We had a pretty tough schedule last year for the most part.  We had a lot of tough injuries to get through.  My guess is that there was no other team in the country who lost the number of impact players that we did.  We were in pretty much every game we played.  I believe we only lost one game by 2 scores all year.  This was against Missouri, who was a top 10 team, and we had all kinds of players hurt and had a bunch of turnovers.



BAMA did the year before (2012)...and still won the BCSNCG


----------



## riprap (Jan 8, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> A bama like schedule?  I am not sure what is meant by that?
> 
> We had a pretty tough schedule last year for the most part.  We had a lot of tough injuries to get through.  My guess is that there was no other team in the country who lost the number of impact players that we did.  We were in pretty much every game we played.  I believe we only lost one game by 2 scores all year.  This was against Missouri, who was a top 10 team, and we had all kinds of players hurt and had a bunch of turnovers.



When we came up 5yrds short to bama we had an easy schedule. That's the season you mentioned.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 8, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Mack Brown was more successful because he won a BCS Title and lost another to Bama. Richt is still stuck on second base waiting on someone to hit it out of the park.



Ok, UGA did not play in the Big 12, didn't play Texas' schedule, didn't play Texas . . . apples to oranges.  

Until college football goes to a playoff system, it is very difficult to compare (in my opinion).  Until teams play head to head, home and away, year to year, how do you compare teams against each other?  

The NFL is much easier to compare across the league.  For the most part, they all play each other, they play teams a home and away in the same season, there are not as many teams, the season is longer, etc. etc. etc.  I can go on and on about how much easier it is to compare NFL teams than college teams.

The whole BCS thing was a bunch of garbage in my opinion.  Was it better than what they had before?  Probably so.  It was better than all the teams play and then vote for a "National Champion" at the end of the year.  The bowl games have gotten ridiculous and not very much fun to watch.

I would like to see college football go to a "Super conference system".  16 teams in each super conference, have an interconference playoff and then an 8 team National Championship playoff.  Maybe this will happen one day if the NCAA can figure out how to work the money.  We all know they won't do anything that doesn't work in their favor (monetarily speaking of course).  

How come every other football championship throughout the history of football has come down to a playoff except Division 1 college football?  High school, professional, heck even every other division of college football except Division 1.  Makes no sense.  It will be a little better next year with a 4 team playoff, but I still think it should go to 8.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 8, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> BAMA did the year before (2012)...and still won the BCSNCG



So you are saying that Bama lost as many impact players in 2012 as Georgia did in 2013?


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 8, 2014)

riprap said:


> When we came up 5yrds short to bama we had an easy schedule. That's the season you mentioned.



Yes, I would agree that we had an easier schedule in 2012.  We did not lose as many players to injury in 2012 as we did in 2013.  We had a couple players suspended due to "Team rules violations", but injuries were not as severe.  

It goes on to support my point that in the BCS era you had to have a lot of things fall into place to win a National Championship.  You had to have an easier schedule, not sustain injuries during key parts of your season, this list can go on as well.  In some years, if you had a loss, you had to hope that some other team in a different conference lost at the right time during the year.  There were just too many variables in the BCS that could go right or wrong for your particular team.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 8, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I thought you told us that was what Sarkisian was?



That's probably why USC hired him!  And UW got Petersen!  Everyone is happy!  

It's hilarious to hear all the excuses on this forum about Richt and UGA.   Mack Brown won a NC, lost another, and got screwed out of playing in a third.  Has Richt ever coached UGA to the NC game?   I dare you guys to pull up UGA's recent OOC record against BCS teams.  Hardly what you'd call a top tier Program.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 8, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> That's probably why USC hired him!  And UW got Petersen!  Everyone is happy!
> 
> It's hilarious to hear all the excuses on this forum about Richt and UGA.   Mack Brown won a NC, lost another, and got screwed out of playing in a third.  Has Richt ever coached UGA to the NC game?   I dare you guys to pull up UGA's recent OOC record against BCS teams.  Hardly what you'd call a top tier Program.



I think we all know that Richt hasn't coached UGA to a NC game.  I would definitely call us a top tier program.  During Richt's tenure, we have won SEC Championships, been consistently in the top 25 with several years in the top 10 and top 5.  We have had some bad years, but more good than bad.  We must still be relevant since everyone seems to talk about us.  

For the record, I wouldn't have fired Mack Brown.  That is their choice and I think Charlie Strong will do a good job.  Now, by your own standards, if Charlie Strong does not win a NC, go to another and get screwed out of a 3rd, then they should probably fire him as well.  My guess is that if he doesn't produce right away, they will fire him before he gets to 16 years of service.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 8, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> That's probably why USC hired him!  And UW got Petersen!  Everyone is happy!



But you told us that Sarkisian couldn't take UW to the next level.  Why would a school with as much history as USC take a gamble on a guy that isn't capable of such?


----------



## tcward (Jan 8, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> But you told us that Sarkisian couldn't take UW to the next level.  Why would a school with as much history as USC take a gamble on a guy that isn't capable of such?



Just for the record Rex, USC hired Lame Kitten.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 8, 2014)

tcward said:


> Just for the record Rex, USC hired Lame Kitten.....



Fire Mark Richt.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2014)

MR will win a NC at UGA


----------



## riprap (Jan 8, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> MR will win a NC at UGA



He hasn't done that well at Oregon State, but we'll see.


----------



## tcward (Jan 8, 2014)

riprap said:


> He hasn't done that well at Oregon State, but we'll see.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jan 8, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Fire Mark Richt.



And Fire Tereshenski and get a bona fide on the cutting edge strehgth&conditioning coach.Send Lakatos and Grantham packing and after readingMcGarrity the AD's interview on the Atlanta Urinal and Constipation paper send him packing too.His lackadasical answers are just as bad as CMR's


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 8, 2014)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> And Fire Tereshenski and get a bona fide on the cutting edge strehgth&conditioning coach.Send Lakatos and Grantham packing and after readingMcGarrity the AD's interview on the Atlanta Urinal and Constipation paper send him packing too.His lackadasical answers are just as bad as CMR's


You have been awarded 10 demerits for reading the Urinal sports section. No soup for you!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 9, 2014)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> And Fire Tereshenski and get a bona fide on the cutting edge strehgth&conditioning coach.Send Lakatos and Grantham packing and after readingMcGarrity the AD's interview on the Atlanta Urinal and Constipation paper send him packing too.His lackadasical answers are just as bad as CMR's



This^^^^^


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 9, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> But you told us that Sarkisian couldn't take UW to the next level.  Why would a school with as much history as USC take a gamble on a guy that isn't capable of such?



I don't think Sark could at UW.   But he's at USC, right in the middle of some of the best recruits in the country, he can have a top recruiting class without even trying.  I think Sark can coach top recruits to a NC, but I don't think he an coach average recruits to a NC.  Petersen has proven he most likely can.  That's probably why Petersen was higher up on USC's wish list than Sark.

If I was a Georgia fan, Id be begging MR to step down with class and respect.


----------

